# Tried to search



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

But came up empty....the cichlid is on the dark grey side.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Copadichromis borleyi, female if it is more than about 3" long.


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

does not look like my Borleyi? (sorry about photo quality)










my female is gray and has 3 spots on her body.










:fish:

MalawiFan (Bill)


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

Same Family though


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

All cichlids are the same Family (Cichlidae)... it does look like the borleyi I typically see in stores, especially when young.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely a Cop. borleyi - that silver body and red fins are a dead giveaway....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

legalequality said:


> does not look like my Borleyi? (sorry about photo quality)
> 
> MalawiFan (Bill)


Many species have fish that are slightly different, at different collection points. The OP's fish is one from Kadango, yours is not. I'm not even certain you really have a borleyi, but perhaps a Copadichromis trimaculatus, often sold as the "Eastern Borleyi".


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

Im the newbe here...

I would stick with the experts opinions.

MalawiFan


----------

